# Verzögerung bei Shoutcast



## droni (30. Januar 2004)

Moin,

ich will auf einer LAN einen Beamer an meinem PC anschließen und damit der Sound nicht stört, selbigen per z.B. Shoutcast ins Netz drücken.

Der Shoutcast selber läuft, nur ist der Ton nicht syncron mit dem Bild, sondern hinkt hinterher. Weiß jemand wie ich das weg bekommen kann, oder ob es da einen anderen Server für gibt?

MfG
droni


----------



## Frumpy (17. März 2004)

Shoutcast ist ja normalerweise als Radiostreamserver gedacht und da interessiert es nich ob eine Verzögerung drin ist. Ich glaube aber das man die in den Serverkonfigurationen veringern wenn nich sogar wegschalten kann. 

Standardmässig ist aber eine Verzögerung von etwa 30 Sekunden eingestellt. (auf Linux jedenfalls)


----------

